# Calms Forte for Kids Overdose???



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

My 13 month old daughter got a hold of a bottle of Calms Forte for Kids ... you can't OD on homeopathics, can you?

I think she got a good handful of them before I caught her. She seems normal so far? Any reassurance?


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Nope, you can't OD on homeopathics


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks!

It actually seems to be keeping her up. I put her down at 9:00 and she's still chattering away in her room. Hm.


----------



## Jackpackbaby (Oct 9, 2006)

I have to tell you Hylands has the BEST customer service. My DS (at age 4 mind you














ate the ENTIRE contents of the arnica and teething tablets and calms forte when I had unthinkingly left them within his reach. I called poison control immediately and was told to call Hylands. I did so and a Dr. from Hylands called me back on a SUNDAY to speak with me. He said it is nearly impossible to OD on the stuff since the doses are so small. You can call them 24 hours a day and they will call you back right away. They are always on call. My guess is they get alot of these calls because they don't have child-proof caps


----------

